# RACYCLE Restoration



## JCD (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, I’m new to The CABE, forums and antique bicycles.  When I recently inherited a Racycle Model 170 and I began searching the web for information.  My search led me to The CABE and the community of antique bicycle enthusiasts.  I would like to restore my Racycle because age and poor care has left it unrideable. Therefore, I’m seeking advice.  First, how do I determine the original color given it was painted dark blue a few years before it came to me?  I assume it was originally painted blue.  However, which of the two blue colors offered in 1912: Gun Blue or Racycle Blue?  Note: I have not yet taken it apart to look for the original color. Can anyone recommend similar colors in today’s paint?  Today, I found the following numbers punched into the crank case, 64135.  Could this be a serial number?  I would appreciate any advice or guidance you could impart.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome JCD sounds like a nice project you have on your hands.The first and best thing to do is get some pictures for us to see just what you have.


----------



## JCD (Feb 24, 2013)

*Racycle Photo*






Hello Gene, I'm attempting to attach one photo of my Racycle.  If this works I will post more.  

JCD


----------



## Wcben (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi JCD!  

Nice Pacemaker, that color is pretty cool!  If that is similar to the original color, I would think that it's the "Gun Metal", as "Racycle Blue" is supposed to have been lighter in shade.  That is the serial number.  There are a bunch of us on here who are Racycle enthusiasts, I'll help any way I can and I'm sure that others will too, just ask!


----------



## JCD (Feb 24, 2013)

*Racycle Photos*













Note the number on the underside of the crank case.  Could this be a factory serial number?  JCD


----------



## JCD (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for welcome, guys.  I appreciate the help and look forward to learning more about the Racycle.  This is fun stuff!  JCD


----------



## npence (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is one just like yours that I'm in the middle of restoring. You have a very cool bike. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 24, 2013)

That color is more along the lines of Racycle Blue... Gun metal is supposed to be almost black, still a cool color!  That's definitely the serial number.  Looks like someone applied some gold paint to the original Nickle parts.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm restoring a Racycle also. Take your time, you will be rewarded by doing your research. I took my bottom

bracket apart and found remnants of the original color there, inside my crankcase. Obviously, your pedals are 

wrong, and the gold is hideous, but the new nickel will be great. You have some of the hard to find parts: rear 

Musselman armless hub with the correct large gear/cog. The Pacemaker front sprocket and  both headbadges, Kelly bars, 

and seemingly correct Racycle saddle are a real plus too. Blue Nelson is our resident "go to" guy. Private message 

me and I'll hook you up with his phone number. He is a bit busy right now. He is "the" Racycle Pacemaker freak here

on the CABE.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 24, 2013)

Gotta love those armless coaster brakes.
The soles of my shoes stop better.


----------

